

Do not look at this on a Mac. - funstuff

I was just reading about the "File:///" crash problem mac users are facing as of lately. I just wanted to point out that this one is even sillier and probably deserves to be looked at as well.
If you are on a Mac (not sure which versions of the OS are affected), visiting this Pastebin paste will crash Safari and probably other web browsers as well (namely Chrome, too, as it uses Webkit like Safari).
Silly how these things are...<p>The goods:
http://pastebin.com/585D3K92/<p>(Ycombinator goofed up my first submission. I'm trying again...this time with gusto...)
======
DanBC
You used to be able to crash Internet Explorer (version 6) by putting <input
type crash> in a web page. You can crash some other versions of IE with
<script>for(x in document.write){document.write(x);}</script> on a web page.

You can hang up modems by typing +++ and then ATH

------
steventruong
As far as I've seen, this affects Mountain Lion

------
tjbiddle
Fine for me:

Chrome 24.0.1312.56 Safari Version 6.0 (7536.25) OSX 10.7.5

------
waxjar
Makes the tab crash in Chrome. What's on the page?

------
headShrinker
Also breaks iPhone OS 6.1 Safari and Chrome...

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Also 6.1 on iPad 4th gen.

------
meric
It doesn't seem to affect OS X Lion.

------
quink
Being just on an Android tablet and looking at it, I'm guessing this is coming
somewhere with crapping out, with a payload of composing diacritics, Mac OS
X's forced (and idiotic) Unicode normalisation to NFD. This is just me judging
from seeing what I'm seeing. But that would also explain why only iOS and OS X
are affected.

Theoretically, but almost certainly not practically, this could also be the
beginning of a buffer overflow.

